# Kitchener / Waterloo / Cambridge, Ontario, Canada?



## Geoste (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking to join an existing playing group or to start a new group in the Kitchener/Waterloo area. I can travel to Cambridge as well. Some points about myself:

About Me:
-Experienced gamer (more than 20+ years), I am in my mid-30's (if it matters).
-I can provide a place to play at (apartment building lounge room with lots of seating and space).
-Inexperienced players are welcome.
-I prefer a rough mix of roleplay, character interaction, and combat. Even I realize that some days there may be more combat than RP, and vice versa. It varies upon mood of the players.
-I am willing to play D&D D20 3.5, but I'd do prefer other systems such as Rolemaster or Harnmaster.
-I am very open to new or existing RPG systems – I do not believe in limiting myself.

If I run a campaign as a DM/GM/etc:
-The campaigns I run are strongly plot driven - not an XP “let’s fight random monsters” give-away fest.
-PCs are strongly encouraged to have a background history and motivations.
-I do use house rules – especially if it is D20 D&D.
-I have my own fantasy homebrew world called the World of Nerana.
-I am definitely willing to run a non-fantasy RPG.

Who/What I Am Looking For:
-Players who can communicate and reply on a regular basis via a mailing list that I privately own (no advertisements). This mailing list  is primarily to let each other know if they are showing up to play or not, as well as other playing group related issues or just to shoot the breeze.
-Players who are concerned more with a plot line and continuity driven game, not where the next +1 bonus or item or ability is coming from (stay home and play video games if you want that).
-Players who can create characters without needing to power game - because it is the story, not how much bonuses or abilities you have, that is important.
-Open to trying new RPG systems because you do not believe in limiting yourself.

E-mail me at saginmerusan AT@ yahoo DOT. com if you are interested. Serious inquiries only. If you personal message me I may not be able to get back to you quickly.

-


----------

